# dosing flourish



## jjg8726 (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a 10gallon with 2.2 wph, med planted, diy co2, atm im adding about half a drop of flourish a day, thats more then recommended per instructions but iv heard of people dosing 3-4x that amount.

Im also adding leafzone for iron and P, and proplant(kent) for nitrate.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

For my ten gallon with diy co2 and 3watts/gallon incandescent I dose 1.7ml of flourish twice a week, .37 grams KNO3 twice a week, and .18mL phoshates from fleet enemas twice a week. 50% water change once a week.


----------



## PeterGwee (Mar 15, 2004)

jjg8726, try 2ml once per week for your light range. Keep a close watch on the CO2 level throughout the week though. Change the brew once the CO2 level starts to drop.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

On my 10 gal tanks (both with pressurized co2 and AH 2 x 13 W retrofits), I use 3/4ml twice a week.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

My 10 gallon wiht 4.5 watts NO florescent gets 2ml at 50% wc one sunday and then another 1 ml on wednesday. I wil probably up that slowly as time goes by and i learn more. I am basing this on what tsunami has been finding wiht his tanks. I have been doing htis for about one and a half to ttwo weeks and the growth is much, much better. Previosly I had only been dosing N K and the occasoinal drops of sera florena. The plants are growing and pearling like weeds.

Petergwee's advice sounds pretty good but i would like to hear more about your setup. Types and numbers of plants, fish load and also what are your N and P readings. Testing only goes so far but they are still better than nothing. I figure that even if they are wrong, you still get a base to work with.


----------



## PeterGwee (Mar 15, 2004)

Dennis, mine is a 20gallon tank powered by 2x36w PC. Loads of Rotala rotundifolia, Bacopa caroliniana, Limnophilla aromatica and some kind of crypts with no space left for planting except the small foreground for my cories to play and feed.  Critter loading is on the moderate side for things. I have given up pretty much on testing due to crappy test kits and is following the recommendations given by Tom Barr (Estimative index method). For traces, I'm doing 5ml 3x per week...The N & P gets a dosage of 7ppm 3x per week and 1-1.5ppm 3x per week respectively. CO2 is kept on the higher side of things (usually above 25ppm and close to 35ppm). Growth is good and no algae issues at all. :lol:


----------

